# What goes into pkg.conf?



## Sparkee (Oct 22, 2013)

Hi there,

I recently updated to 9.2 and tried the new pkg system. What I haven't found out yet is what the pkg.conf file should contain? What package site or repository shall I use? Can anybody give me a hint about this?

Thank you!


----------



## Juanitou (Oct 22, 2013)

Read the Availability section of the 9.1-RELEASE announcement:
http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.1R/announce.html

I donâ€™t know why this section was removed in the 9.2 announcement. It seems important with regards to the number of questions related to packages we see recently.

@laszlo, there is already a lot of threads describing how to use alternative package repositories.


----------



## Sparkee (Oct 22, 2013)

Thanks @Juanitou,

I know the conception about and how to use it. Currently I'm looking for an official repository, right now I'm using http://mirror.exonetric.net/pub/pkgng/${ABI}/latest.


----------



## SirDice (Oct 22, 2013)

There are no official repositories yet.


----------



## Sparkee (Oct 22, 2013)

Do you have any idea when is going to be released one?


----------



## Junkie (Oct 22, 2013)

Try this one (unfortunately it's only for tests)
http://pkg1.nyi.freebsd.org


http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-questions/2013-October/253680.html


----------



## phoenix (Oct 22, 2013)

When 10.0 is released, most likely, as pkgNG will be the default package manager for 10.0.


----------



## Sparkee (Oct 23, 2013)

Thanks for the information!


----------

